# Ask: Vertical Lines On 811?



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I Don't know how to describe it...Its like Clear Vertical Lines running through the picture. Its like bead board on my tv.

Thanks
John


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Also Its only on SD Channels.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

JohnGfun said:


> Also Its only on SD Channels.


John,

Can you give more details as to your configuration? are you hooked up through DVI, SD, Component. Is this and HD set? What type of TV is it. Do you have different modes? Etc... Did this just started happening? New 811? What resolution are your set to? Does this happen with 480p, 1080, 720p? Are you going through a video switch? etc.

Have you tried unplugging and replugging in your video cables? That is where I would start.

We need more info before we can begin to see what might be happening here.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> John,
> 
> Can you give more details as to your configuration? are you hooked up through DVI, SD, Component. Is this and HD set? What type of TV is it. Do you have different modes? Etc... Did this just started happening? New 811? What resolution are your set to? Does this happen with 480p, 1080, 720p? Are you going through a video switch? etc.
> 
> ...


Componet...Its not the set...Gateway Plasma...New 811...480p...Not through Switch.

John


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

JohnGfun said:


> Componet...Its not the set...Gateway Plasma...New 811...480p...Not through Switch.
> 
> John


What is your 811 settings? Is it a 16x9 set, if so is the 811 set for 16x9? Do you see this when set to 1080i and 720p? Do you have DVI input you can try?

This is not something I have seen reported before. Could you take a picture and post it so we can see what you are talking about?


----------



## bkosman (Jul 16, 2002)

John,

Not that I have a solution but please look at the discussion in this link especially at post #4:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=8971

Is this what you are experiancing?

I saw this again on the CBS broadcast of the football game this weekend. Very annoying especially since CBS's broadcast is supposed to look better than Fox's. Not so on my old Toshiba.

Bob


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I came home today and turned it on...it was fine! Oh well
But yes, Bkosman, That is it.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

From the looks of the posted pictures, this could be a EDID handshake fault between the Display and Receiver. Of course without seeing it first hand I'm making an educated guess.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> From the looks of the posted pictures, this could be a E-EDID handshake fault between the Display and Receiver. Of course without seeing it first hand I'm making an educated guess.


Well...Its ok now...we'll see!!! :sure:


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Well...I was wrong...Its still doing it. Should I call E*?


----------



## chris flannery (Jan 6, 2004)

I have an 811 & I use 1080i, last year when I first got it I played around with all the output resolution settings to see what would yield the best SD picture. I recall that when the output was set to 480P I could see faint lines that ran horizontally across the screen that would scroll from the top of the screen to the bottom. After reading this thread for grins I went & set my output to 480p & indeed the lines are there. They are very faint & noticeable only depending on the type of scene displayed. On a black screen with the contrast jacked up they are pretty clear though(see attached). This is only on 480P output component or DVI. I use S video for my SD (I have a 4:3 sony set so this option fills the screen) & I use DVI set to 1080i for HD . If your set will accept the 1080i I would try it, but if this if what is in the attached picture is what you are seeing it has been a problem for at least a year. I have a feeling that not very many people have the 811 set to 480p, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I know this sound lame, but before you do try a different input on your TV. Make sure your TV supports the resolution your running on the 811. and correct if necessary. If you have another cable try that. Again I believe this could be an EDID handshake issue. I would reset your display and receiver...hardboot, pull plugs on both.

I would also make sure you have a good ground on the outlet and that there is no large power supply items nearby like a freezer on the opposite side of the wall.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

JohnGfun said:


> Well...I was wrong...Its still doing it. Should I call E*?


I cannot say this is the same problem you are having/seeing, but approx. 2 weeks ago I started experiencing something that sounds similiar. It was only on my distant FOX channel out of Chicago, which of course is SD. I was seeing a very light vertical line that was on the left side of my screen that ran from top to bottom. And occassionally if an image from the program material came close to that line, you could detect a bending effect and/or waviness. This was very easy to see whenever program material changed to something that had a blue background. The problem I was experiencing was only on FOX Chicago. I contacted Dish via their Echostar PQ e-mail address and they responded, but could never see the problem themselves. They did monitor it for several days though. About 3 days ago, the problem went away and I haven't been back on SAT FOX again to see if it's still ok. In my case, I really believe it was a FOX Chicago problem.

Ken


----------



## bkosman (Jul 16, 2002)

Jason...feel free to stop on by. I'll be glad to show you the issue. But it looks like you are closer to JohnGfun.

My feeling is that this has something to do with 720p output (ie Fox and ESPNHD) versus a 1080i output (ie CBS) when the 811 is set to output 1080i to my 1080i monitor. For some reason 720p looks better than the 1080i. Do I have the 720p/1080i outputs correct?


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

bkosman said:


> Jason...feel free to stop on by. I'll be glad to show you the issue. But it looks like you are closer to JohnGfun.
> 
> My feeling is that this has something to do with 720p output (ie Fox and ESPNHD) versus a 1080i output (ie CBS) when the 811 is set to output 1080i to my 1080i monitor. For some reason 720p looks better than the 1080i. Do I have the 720p/1080i outputs correct?


Well..."i" Stands For interlaced scanning. "P" Stand fore progressive scanning. Even though it is a higher res. it is intersaced scanning. Progressive technology is what DVD players use.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

JohnGfun said:


> Well..."i" Stands For interlaced scanning. "P" Stand fore progressive scanning. Even though it is a higher res. it is intersaced scanning. Progressive technology is what DVD players use.


Ofcourse that is progressive DVD players. There are still a lot of non progressive DVD players out there.

So John, Have you tried the other output res modes to see if it makes a difference? Does you TV support 1080i and 720p? Did you try another input on the TV and swap the cable to rule these out?


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Ofcourse that is progressive DVD players. There are still a lot of non progressive DVD players out there.
> 
> So John, Have you tried the other output res modes to see if it makes a difference? Does you TV support 1080i and 720p? Did you try another input on the TV and swap the cable to rule these out?


It supports all three. But I Have Not Had Time To Try It.

John


----------



## johninboise (Jan 28, 2005)

I had this problem too. It is actually like you are looking through one of those glass doors that has vertical lines for privacy. I fixed it by changing from 16:9 and 1080i in the HDTV menu down to 480p. This was only happening in SD only, and I was able to go back to 1080i after it cleared up. I'm guessing it has something to do with the upscaling. Also, although not for this thread, and I'm assuming this goes for everyone, I am getting that "Aquiring Signal/Downloading Guide Info When Going To Guide", which is really annoying.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

johninboise said:


> I had this problem too. It is actually like you are looking through one of those glass doors that has vertical lines for privacy. I fixed it by changing from 16:9 and 1080i in the HDTV menu down to 480p. This was only happening in SD only, and I was able to go back to 1080i after it cleared up. I'm guessing it has something to do with the upscaling. Also, although not for this thread, and I'm assuming this goes for everyone, I am getting that "Aquiring Signal/Downloading Guide Info When Going To Guide", which is really annoying.


Welcome John,

Do you keep your 811 on 24/7? If so, try turing it off at night and see if that get ride of the downloading Guide. There is a thread on here relating to it. The acquiring signal bug I have not seen in a while. WHat are you OTA strengths at? Do you have a lot of locked channels?


----------



## johninboise (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, I haven't been turning it off. I tried the timer thing, but finally read last night to put it to channel 118 to try the update. So was going to see if that cured it first. It would be a nice feature if you could program it to turn off at a certain time.
MY OTA strengths are above 70%. Mine actually sits on one of the external inputs most of the time, as I feed my 522 in as a stop gap for the lack of inexpensive HD DVR. Works out pretty well, as my biggest complaint with my cable HD DVR was the switching back and forth between 720p and 480p for SD. This way it always sits at 1080i, and eliminates my projector from having to switch resolutions. I found SD looked better at 1080i instead of 720p( a lot more artifacting at 720p). SD upscaled to 1080i looks almost as good as my cable's so called HD(especially since most of what is broadcasted is in SD anyways). 
I don't have any locked channels either.
I hope this was helpful information.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

johninboise said:


> Yeah, I haven't been turning it off. I tried the timer thing, but finally read last night to put it to channel 118 to try the update. So was going to see if that cured it first. It would be a nice feature if you could program it to turn off at a certain time.
> MY OTA strengths are above 70%. Mine actually sits on one of the external inputs most of the time, as I feed my 522 in as a stop gap for the lack of inexpensive HD DVR. Works out pretty well, as my biggest complaint with my cable HD DVR was the switching back and forth between 720p and 480p for SD. This way it always sits at 1080i, and eliminates my projector from having to switch resolutions. I found SD looked better at 1080i instead of 720p( a lot more artifacting at 720p). SD upscaled to 1080i looks almost as good as my cable's so called HD(especially since most of what is broadcasted is in SD anyways).
> I don't have any locked channels either.
> I hope this was helpful information.


John,

Take a look at this thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=37944

I did a test with parking the channel and was not successful. I would welcome you to give it a try. Always good to have a second test. For me it did not work. Give the thread a read and report back if you try it.

I also tested parking on the Aux input. I got some strange result on the guide when leaving it on this channel overnight. Going to test it again tonight, so you might want to stay clear with parking it on Aux overnight. Your milage may vary and what I saw this morning my just be coincidence, but I thought I would through that out.


----------



## johninboise (Jan 28, 2005)

Ron,
Thanks for the info. I hadn't seen anyone post if this worked or not. Mine usually gets left on AUX, as I watch almost everything off the 522. 
I think I'll just try and get in the habit of turning it off.


----------



## jimmyg (Aug 27, 2004)

JohnGfun said:


> I Don't know how to describe it...Its like Clear Vertical Lines running through the picture. Its like bead board on my tv.
> 
> Thanks
> John


I've had the same problem, the lines went away on their own after a few minutes. It was on all channels, OTA and SD channels. 811 is 6 months old hooked via DVI to a Sony kf-60we610, 811 is set at 1080i


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Today I switched mine to 1080i. They Went Away...The only down side is that the program guide is in 4:3. Not 16x9.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

No...I was wrong...They Are Still There!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

JohnGfun said:


> No...I was wrong...They Are Still There!


John I experienced your issue yesterday.

I am doing some work running new cables etc for structured media and I had a wall plate open that I was getting my feed from. I stopped working early to watch the game. I noticed the lines. I went to the wall plate which was the only thing that changed in the prior 24 hours and sure enough the RG6 was loose and pulled freely out of the F fitting. I replaced the F connector fitting and wallah, no more lines. Of course YMMV.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> John I experienced your issue yesterday.
> 
> I am doing some work running new cables etc for structured media and I had a wall plate open that I was getting my feed from. I stopped working early to watch the game. I noticed the lines. I went to the wall plate which was the only thing that changed in the prior 24 hours and sure enough the RG6 was loose and pulled freely out of the F fitting. I replaced the F connector fitting and wallah, no more lines. Of course YMMV.


Hmmmm...I'll have to try it!

Thanks!


----------

